# has anyone tried a supermicro superworkstation?

## 1clue

Hi, 

I'm contemplating a supermicro superworkstation. Something with a pair of e5-26xx processors.

I'm curious if someone has tried it with any success?

Thanks.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

You should think about the support for

1. Chipset

2. Graphics card

P.S.: can you post a link to the used hardware?

----------

## 1clue

http://www.supermicro.com/products/system/4U/7048/SYS-7048GR-TR.cfm

It may not be this specific model, but something with 7048 base model number and two e5-26xx cpus.

----------

## John R. Graham

I love SuperMicro hardware, although I've merely built my own systems based on their motherboards. I currently have two SuperMicro-based workstations, one based on their X8DAH+-F motherboard and one based on the X9DAi. I've had no reliability or compatibility issues at all, under Windows or Linux (Gentoo, of course).

- John

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

You can add a graphics card from the list below:

1. ATI Gaming or FirePro

2. Nvidia Gaming or Quadro

3. Intel HPC: only supports OpenGL

A internal SSD drive: Corsair or Samsung 850 Pro OR a PCIe SSD drive

A magnetical HDD for internal storage (Western Digital WD4003FZEX 4 TB or Western Digital WD4000F9YZ 4 TB)

A optical drive: e.g.: LG BH16NS55 or similar for installation or storage/backup

A external backup solution: streamer or magnetical hdd with encryption (WD My Passport Ultra Metal Edition)

You don not need to buy SAS drives - they are much more expensive than SATA drives. The interface is the same

----------

## TigerJr

 *1clue wrote:*   

> Hi, 
> 
> I'm contemplating a supermicro superworkstation. Something with a pair of e5-26xx processors.
> 
> I'm curious if someone has tried it with any success?
> ...

 

Depends on what you want to do with it.

 *Quote:*   

> You don not need to buy SAS drives - they are much more expensive than SATA drives. The interface is the same

 

lol

----------

## Atom2

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   You don not need to buy SAS drives - they are much more expensive than SATA drives. The interface is the same lol

 

Keruskerfuerst is right. You can actually use SATA drives on a SAS controller provided you use the right cables. SATA uses a subset of the SAS protocol and some minor modifications in the connector's layout. I for one do actually use SATA drives (WD RE4 SATA drives) on my SAS controller card using the right 4in1 breakout cables and that works without any issues. It, however, doesn't work the other way round: You can't use SAS drives with SATA controllers.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

The SATA protocol is the same as SAS protocol.

----------

## szatox

It's not the same. There is only one way compatibility.

SAS controlers do know SATA protocol so they can work with SATA drives, and in fact they seem to do that better than SATA controlers. (1 to 1 in pure SATA vs 1 to many in SAS + SATA -> awesome when you want to store petabytes of data with a single PCI port  :Very Happy:  - don't get excited, it's gonna be slow)

SATA controlers on the other hand wouldn't know what to do with SAS drives at all.

And the plugs also reflect this one-way compatibility. SATA ports and SAS plugs are keyed, so you won't be able to stuff solid SAS plug into split SATA port, though there is no problem at all with putting split data and power plugs (no key between them) into a single SAS port (no key either)

----------

## enZom

With a newer mechanical drive the interface sata / sas won't be the limiting factor.

I use LSI SAS controllers but not for speed, just for the additional caching options with a battery backup ect. The models I've used run HOT though...

@supermicro That thing looks beast.   :Cool: 

I've never run a superworkstation, but I love supermicro mobos for servers.

For workstations I build my own and usually lean towards asrock mobos, just like the features they come with.

If you get one post some benchmark results  :Wink: 

----------

## chaseguard

Writing you from my Supermicro workstation.  Actually a 24 core 6344 opteron server.  Love their stuff, this is my fourth Supermicro system.  The first three I built from mobos, but this one is a factory built 4022G-6F.  Bying a complete workstation is the way to go since all the components are heavy duty and cost effective.  The system is a tad noisy (compared to the dead quiet previous 16 core box I built using Noctua coolers etc.) - even with the low noise power supplies.  Gets louder when the fans spool up emerging libreoffce!.  Buy ECC ram.  

All their stuff has been rock solid for me.

----------

## TigerJr

SAS Disks make more IOPS than SATA disk, in many ways IOPS is a bottleneck of I\O speed and affects even on operating systems IO schedulers and many functions those work with information on a hard drive.  So if you want to use sata disk - use it.

SATA != SAS, noob.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Have you tried to measure the SATA and SAS protocol.

----------

## TigerJr

of course

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

And what is the result?

----------

## TigerJr

3 parrots and 2 sparrows

----------

## enZom

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> SAS Disks make more IOPS than SATA disk, in many ways IOPS is a bottleneck of I\O speed and affects even on operating systems IO schedulers and many functions those work with information on a hard drive.  So if you want to use sata disk - use it.
> 
> SATA != SAS, noob.

 

If you're in need of IOPS why use mechanical and not SSD.

The fastest SSD I'm aware of is using PCI Express @ x4 and has a read speed of 2200 MBps - read/write 4KB IOPS @ 430,000/230,000.

Even lower end SATA based SSD's still have IOPS numbers so far beyond that of any SAS or any mechanical drive, that comparing the two is almost a joke.

Worth noting is that 99% of all SSD's 'you know the drives that have ridiculous IOPS numbers' are using SATA not SAS.

I'm not saying newer 15k SAS drives aren't fast, they are.

But the Price/Performance/Power Usage ratios of SAS mechanical drives are just way out in left field. That and they don't hold a candle to a decent ssd.

----------

## TigerJr

Do not mix SSD and HDD.

Do not mix SATA, SAS and PCI-E interfaces

Do not mix measure of Cached Reads speed and IOPS Speed, HDD and SSD speed, interfaces speed. 

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

>  You don not need to buy SAS drives - they are much more expensive than SATA drives. The interface is the same

 

How do you know that, what people need? 

Same interface, even duplex mode and ATA commands???

SAS have interfaces types: SFF-8482, SFF-8484, SFF-8485, SFF-8470, SFF-8087, SFF-8643, SFF-8644, SFF-8088

They are all not the same with sata interface and each other.

----------

## enZom

I think what you're getting at is that SAS drives are the king of the hill in the world of mechanical drives. Which for the most part is completely true.

However compared to SSD's, the mythical hill mechanical SAS drives are the king of, is an ant hill. While high end SSD's are sitting atop Everest partying with sherpa's like it's 2015, not 1999.

Presumably that's the point Keruskerfuerst was trying to make.

Spending hundreds or thousands even on SAS drive/s then hundreds more for a decent controller all to get a few additional IOps makes very little sense.

Since the advent of SSD's even talking about the IOps on mechanical drives is almost a taboo lol.

----------

## 1clue

Thanks for the responses.

Please stop the noise on SAS vs SATA.  I already know some of this, but don't have experience with mixing yet.  Will start a separate thread when I do.

I'm most interested in performance issues on these boxes.  I have one supermicro atom box, http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/atom/x10/a1srm-ln7f-2758.cfm with 16g ecc memory and a sata3 ssd and a sata2 hdd.  I'm thoroughly impressed, this was going to be a router but I'm setting it up for lightweight VMs since it's way overkill for a home router.  So far there are zero problems with this board, and it's the first time I've set up new hardware in over a decade where there were no issues with the motherboard.  I'm interested in giving supermicro more attention.

I'm running an older i7 asus (P6T) board as a workstation right now.  Not so impressed with that.

I'm going to have a lot of VMs and also doing development on this box.  I anticipate at least 2 monitors, maybe  will get to 4k screens for better font rendering.  If I like this thing I'll consider getting another to host the VMs.

I generally compile my kernels more as a server than as a high-speed workstation.  I'm not a typical user in the sense that low latency doesn't really matter.  What matters is threads, and throughput on network and disk.  Will likely populate this with 64g RAM at first, based on my current needs with several older boxes trying to do the work I need done.  Will probably try to go with 10gbps networking.

I'm interested in real observations on e5-26xx chips, especially with but not limited to supermicro hardware.  Main points of interest are any issues you may have had with Linux.  I'll run Windows in a VM for testing, but not on the hardware.  Thanks for those who have already provided that sort of thing.

Questions:

How does the core count scale?  I've never used more than 8 cores.

Compiling and data processing issues?

Encryption observations:  Does the bare hardware do OK or would you recommend a QuickAssist card?

Does LRDIMM vs RDIMM matter much on this hardware? (I'm in no way going to mess with non-ecc memory)

Cooling issues on pre-built supermicro hardware of this class?

Are there non-noisy options that don't sacrifice reliability or performance?  Big, slow fans instead of tiny screaming ones?

Do I need a server cabinet or can this tolerate free-standing office environments?

Thanks.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

 :Idea: 

----------

## TigerJr

 *enZom wrote:*   

> I think what you're getting at is that SAS drives are the king of the hill in the world of mechanical drives. Which for the most part is completely true.
> 
> However compared to SSD's, the mythical hill mechanical SAS drives are the king of, is an ant hill. While high end SSD's are sitting atop Everest partying with sherpa's like it's 2015, not 1999.
> 
> Presumably that's the point Keruskerfuerst was trying to make.
> ...

 

You are mixed all in one and get ssd?

 *Quote:*   

> Does LRDIMM vs RDIMM matter much on this hardware? (I'm in no way going to mess with non-ecc memory)

 

only when you want to use many memory slots, but if you can use DDR4 - i think this gives you better performance especially with quad ddr.

----------

## Zentoo

Hello,

  a little post to tell you that I'm running a virtualisation cluster kvm based on top of nodes using:

- Supermicro X9DRi-LN4+/X9DR3-LN4+

- 2x E5-2690 v2 @ 3.00GH (2 cpu x 10 cores x 2 threads => 40 threads)

- 256 Go RAM

I could tell you that this platform comparing to our old platform based on dual 1366 socket (nehalem/westmere), it's really like day and night at usage.

Scalability is really good especially for virtualisation usage with numad (pin automatically your process to cpu to avoid numa migration).

To give you an idea, I use a micro-benchmark to check quickly cpu threads scalability + ram bandwidth:

```
cat /dev/zero | pv -ar | pbzip2 > /dev/null 
```

I got a 1.9 GiB/s on these server, that's really impressive.

I used this simple basic benchmark since years to compare cpu/ram power of my systems (bare-metal or virtual one) and it help me a lot to qualify quickly an architecture since it show you easily problems about cpu scalability and bandwidth memory.

For example this benchmark have shown me easily:

- that first intel 4 cores was in reality a dual bi-core on same die so scalability was really awful compared to real 4 cores opteron at this time.

- impact of bandwidth memory using 1066 or 1333 Mhz DDR3 memory on CPU scalabilty

- difference between CPU architecture and generation

- impact of different kernel and CPU scheduler

- ...

So don't hesitate to use it on your own hardware to have an idea to compare results.

So that is really impressive with this platform is that several cpu socket usage doesn't bring a big overhead of cpu power compared to a mono-socket platform if you need to use all threads for a big monolithic application.

Gentoo on it run really smoothly on it. I use custom kernel on both host and guest systems.

I got no compatibility issues at all.

Most of components are Intel stuff, 10Gb network is handle with ease since intel driver can handle one TX/RX queue by CPU thread.

At usage, a node can handle easily 80 kvm system and since all virtual machine never use their virtual cpu at 100%, it's easy to go beyond if you are agree and conscious about CPU hyper-provisionning (can be detected by monitoring the guest cpu stealth time in case of).

So it's so powerful that your real limit for virtualisation seems to be the ram amount and disk I/O.

I finish with an lspci of the box for your curiosity:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 DMI2 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 DMI2

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [90] Express Root Port (Slot-), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0002 Rev=0 Len=00c <?>

   Capabilities: [144] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0004 Rev=1 Len=03c <?>

   Capabilities: [1d0] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0003 Rev=1 Len=00a <?>

   Capabilities: [280] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0005 Rev=3 Len=018 <?>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 PCI Express Root Port 1a (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 26

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 PCI Express Root Port 1a

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable- Count=1/2 Maskable+ 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0002 Rev=0 Len=00c <?>

   Capabilities: [110] Access Control Services

   Capabilities: [148] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [1d0] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0003 Rev=1 Len=00a <?>

   Capabilities: [250] #19

   Capabilities: [280] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0005 Rev=3 Len=018 <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:01.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 PCI Express Root Port 1b (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 26

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 PCI Express Root Port 1b

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable- Count=1/2 Maskable+ 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0002 Rev=0 Len=00c <?>

   Capabilities: [110] Access Control Services

   Capabilities: [148] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [1d0] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0003 Rev=1 Len=00a <?>

   Capabilities: [250] #19

   Capabilities: [280] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0005 Rev=3 Len=018 <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 PCI Express Root Port 2a (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 33

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00008000-00008fff

   Memory behind bridge: df900000-df9fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 PCI Express Root Port 2a

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable- Count=1/2 Maskable+ 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0002 Rev=0 Len=00c <?>

   Capabilities: [110] Access Control Services

   Capabilities: [148] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [1d0] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0003 Rev=1 Len=00a <?>

   Capabilities: [250] #19

   Capabilities: [280] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0005 Rev=3 Len=018 <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 PCI Express Root Port 3a (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 41

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 PCI Express Root Port 3a

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable- Count=1/2 Maskable+ 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0002 Rev=0 Len=00c <?>

   Capabilities: [110] Access Control Services

   Capabilities: [148] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [1d0] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0003 Rev=1 Len=00a <?>

   Capabilities: [250] #19

   Capabilities: [280] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0005 Rev=3 Len=018 <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:04.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Crystal Beach DMA Channel 0 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Crystal Beach DMA Channel 0

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 31

   Memory at dfa1c000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [80] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=1 Masked-

   Capabilities: [90] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

   Kernel driver in use: ioatdma

00:04.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Crystal Beach DMA Channel 1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Crystal Beach DMA Channel 1

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 39

   Memory at dfa18000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [80] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=1 Masked-

   Capabilities: [90] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

   Kernel driver in use: ioatdma

00:04.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Crystal Beach DMA Channel 2 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Crystal Beach DMA Channel 2

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 31

   Memory at dfa14000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [80] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=1 Masked-

   Capabilities: [90] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

   Kernel driver in use: ioatdma

00:04.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Crystal Beach DMA Channel 3 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Crystal Beach DMA Channel 3

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 39

   Memory at dfa10000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [80] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=1 Masked-

   Capabilities: [90] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

   Kernel driver in use: ioatdma

00:04.4 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Crystal Beach DMA Channel 4 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Crystal Beach DMA Channel 4

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 31

   Memory at dfa0c000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [80] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=1 Masked-

   Capabilities: [90] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

   Kernel driver in use: ioatdma

00:04.5 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Crystal Beach DMA Channel 5 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Crystal Beach DMA Channel 5

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 39

   Memory at dfa08000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [80] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=1 Masked-

   Capabilities: [90] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

   Kernel driver in use: ioatdma

00:04.6 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Crystal Beach DMA Channel 6 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Crystal Beach DMA Channel 6

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 31

   Memory at dfa04000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [80] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=1 Masked-

   Capabilities: [90] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

   Kernel driver in use: ioatdma

00:04.7 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Crystal Beach DMA Channel 7 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Crystal Beach DMA Channel 7

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 39

   Memory at dfa00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [80] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=1 Masked-

   Capabilities: [90] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

   Kernel driver in use: ioatdma

00:05.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 VTd/Memory Map/Misc (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 VTd/Memory Map/Misc

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

00:05.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 IIO RAS (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 IIO RAS

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

00:05.4 PIC: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 IOAPIC (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [IO(X)-APIC])

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 IOAPIC

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Memory at dfa25000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [44] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

00:11.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset PCI Express Virtual Root Port (rev 06) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00007000-00007fff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000de000000-00000000de4fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot-), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc C600/X79 series chipset PCI Express Virtual Root Port

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [138] Access Control Services

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset MEI Controller #1 (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc C600/X79 series chipset MEI Controller

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   Memory at fed0e000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

00:16.1 Communication controller: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset MEI Controller #2 (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc C600/X79 series chipset MEI Controller

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

   Memory at fed0f000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 06) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc C600/X79 series chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at dfa23000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 06) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc C600/X79 series chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   Memory at dfa22000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev a6) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=06, sec-latency=64

   Memory behind bridge: df000000-df8fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dd000000-00000000ddffffff

   Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc 82801 PCI Bridge

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset LPC Controller (rev 06)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc C600/X79 series chipset LPC Controller

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

   Kernel driver in use: lpc_ich

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset 6-Port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 06) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc C600/X79 series chipset 6-Port SATA AHCI Controller

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 124

   I/O ports at 9050 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 9040 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 9030 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 9020 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 9000 [size=32]

   Memory at dfa21000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA v1.0

   Capabilities: [b0] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset SMBus Host Controller (rev 06)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc C600/X79 series chipset SMBus Host Controller

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 18

   Memory at dfa20000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   I/O ports at 1180 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset Thermal Management Controller (rev 06)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc C600/X79 series chipset Thermal Management Controller

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

   Memory at fed08000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

03:00.0 RAID bus controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic MegaRAID SAS 2208 [Thunderbolt] (rev 05)

   Subsystem: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic MegaRAID SAS 9271-8i

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 32

   I/O ports at 8000 [size=256]

   Memory at df960000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Memory at df900000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

   Expansion ROM at df940000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [68] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [d0] Vital Product Data

   Capabilities: [a8] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [c0] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=16 Masked-

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [1e0] #19

   Capabilities: [1c0] Power Budgeting <?>

   Capabilities: [190] #16

   Capabilities: [148] Alternative Routing-ID Interpretation (ARI)

   Kernel driver in use: megaraid_sas

05:00.0 Serial Attached SCSI controller: Intel Corporation C602 chipset 4-Port SATA Storage Control Unit (rev 06)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc C602 chipset 4-Port SATA Storage Control Unit

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at de47c000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Memory at de000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4M]

   I/O ports at 7000 [size=256]

   Capabilities: [98] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [c4] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=2 Masked-

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [138] Alternative Routing-ID Interpretation (ARI)

   Capabilities: [180] Transaction Processing Hints

   Capabilities: [140] Single Root I/O Virtualization (SR-IOV)

   Kernel driver in use: isci

06:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Electronics Systems Ltd. MGA G200eW WPCM450 (rev 0a) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   DeviceName:  Onboard Matrox VGA

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc MGA G200eW WPCM450

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

   Memory at dd000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Memory at df800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Memory at df000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8M]

   Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 1

7f:08.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 QPI Link 0 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 QPI Link 0

   Flags: fast devsel

7f:09.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 QPI Link 1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 QPI Link 1

   Flags: fast devsel

7f:0a.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Power Control Unit 0 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Power Control Unit 0

   Flags: fast devsel

7f:0a.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Power Control Unit 1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Power Control Unit 1

   Flags: fast devsel

7f:0a.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Power Control Unit 2 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Power Control Unit 2

   Flags: fast devsel

7f:0a.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Power Control Unit 3 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Power Control Unit 3

   Flags: fast devsel

7f:0b.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 UBOX Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 UBOX Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

7f:0b.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 UBOX Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 UBOX Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

7f:0c.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

7f:0c.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

7f:0c.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

7f:0c.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

7f:0c.4 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

7f:0d.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

7f:0d.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

7f:0d.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

7f:0d.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

7f:0d.4 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

7f:0e.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Home Agent 0 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Home Agent 0

   Flags: fast devsel

7f:0e.1 Performance counters: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Home Agent 0 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Home Agent 0

   Flags: fast devsel

   Kernel driver in use: ivt_uncore

7f:0f.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Target Address/Thermal Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Target Address/Thermal Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

7f:0f.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 RAS Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 RAS Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

7f:0f.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel Target Address Decoder Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel Target Address Decoder Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

7f:0f.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel Target Address Decoder Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel Target Address Decoder Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

7f:0f.4 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel Target Address Decoder Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel Target Address Decoder Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

7f:0f.5 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel Target Address Decoder Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel Target Address Decoder Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

7f:10.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0-3 Thermal Control 0 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0-3 Thermal Control 0

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Kernel driver in use: ivt_uncore

7f:10.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0-3 Thermal Control 1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0-3 Thermal Control 1

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Kernel driver in use: ivt_uncore

7f:10.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0-3 ERROR Registers 0 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0-3 ERROR Registers 0

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

7f:10.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0-3 ERROR Registers 1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0-3 ERROR Registers 1

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

7f:10.4 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0-3 Thermal Control 2 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0-3 Thermal Control 2

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Kernel driver in use: ivt_uncore

7f:10.5 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0-3 Thermal Control 3 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0-3 Thermal Control 3

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Kernel driver in use: ivt_uncore

7f:10.6 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0-3 ERROR Registers 2 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0-3 ERROR Registers 2

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

7f:10.7 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0-3 ERROR Registers 3 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0-3 ERROR Registers 3

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

7f:13.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 R2PCIe (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 R2PCIe

   Flags: fast devsel

7f:13.1 Performance counters: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 R2PCIe (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 R2PCIe

   Flags: fast devsel

   Kernel driver in use: ivt_uncore

7f:13.4 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 QPI Ring Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 QPI Ring Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

7f:13.5 Performance counters: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 QPI Ring Performance Ring Monitoring (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 QPI Ring Performance Ring Monitoring

   Flags: fast devsel

   Kernel driver in use: ivt_uncore

7f:16.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 System Address Decoder (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 System Address Decoder

   Flags: fast devsel

7f:16.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Broadcast Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Broadcast Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

7f:16.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Broadcast Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Broadcast Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

80:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 PCI Express Root Port 1a (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 51

   Bus: primary=80, secondary=81, subordinate=81, sec-latency=0

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 PCI Express Root Port 1a

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable- Count=1/2 Maskable+ 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0002 Rev=0 Len=00c <?>

   Capabilities: [110] Access Control Services

   Capabilities: [148] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [1d0] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0003 Rev=1 Len=00a <?>

   Capabilities: [250] #19

   Capabilities: [280] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0005 Rev=3 Len=018 <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

80:02.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 PCI Express Root Port 2a (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 57

   Bus: primary=80, secondary=82, subordinate=83, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000f000-0000ffff

   Memory behind bridge: fba00000-fbefffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fb800000-00000000fb9fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 PCI Express Root Port 2a

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable- Count=1/2 Maskable+ 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0002 Rev=0 Len=00c <?>

   Capabilities: [110] Access Control Services

   Capabilities: [148] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [1d0] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0003 Rev=1 Len=00a <?>

   Capabilities: [250] #19

   Capabilities: [280] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0005 Rev=3 Len=018 <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

80:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 PCI Express Root Port 3a (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 65

   Bus: primary=80, secondary=84, subordinate=84, sec-latency=0

   Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 PCI Express Root Port 3a

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable- Count=1/2 Maskable+ 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0002 Rev=0 Len=00c <?>

   Capabilities: [110] Access Control Services

   Capabilities: [148] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [1d0] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0003 Rev=1 Len=00a <?>

   Capabilities: [250] #19

   Capabilities: [280] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0005 Rev=3 Len=018 <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

80:04.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Crystal Beach DMA Channel 0 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Crystal Beach DMA Channel 0

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 55

   Memory at fbf1c000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [80] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=1 Masked-

   Capabilities: [90] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

   Kernel driver in use: ioatdma

80:04.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Crystal Beach DMA Channel 1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Crystal Beach DMA Channel 1

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 63

   Memory at fbf18000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [80] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=1 Masked-

   Capabilities: [90] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

   Kernel driver in use: ioatdma

80:04.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Crystal Beach DMA Channel 2 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Crystal Beach DMA Channel 2

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 55

   Memory at fbf14000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [80] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=1 Masked-

   Capabilities: [90] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

   Kernel driver in use: ioatdma

80:04.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Crystal Beach DMA Channel 3 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Crystal Beach DMA Channel 3

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 63

   Memory at fbf10000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [80] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=1 Masked-

   Capabilities: [90] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

   Kernel driver in use: ioatdma

80:04.4 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Crystal Beach DMA Channel 4 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Crystal Beach DMA Channel 4

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 55

   Memory at fbf0c000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [80] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=1 Masked-

   Capabilities: [90] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

   Kernel driver in use: ioatdma

80:04.5 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Crystal Beach DMA Channel 5 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Crystal Beach DMA Channel 5

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 63

   Memory at fbf08000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [80] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=1 Masked-

   Capabilities: [90] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

   Kernel driver in use: ioatdma

80:04.6 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Crystal Beach DMA Channel 6 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Crystal Beach DMA Channel 6

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 55

   Memory at fbf04000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [80] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=1 Masked-

   Capabilities: [90] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

   Kernel driver in use: ioatdma

80:04.7 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Crystal Beach DMA Channel 7 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Crystal Beach DMA Channel 7

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 63

   Memory at fbf00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [80] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=1 Masked-

   Capabilities: [90] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

   Kernel driver in use: ioatdma

80:05.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 VTd/Memory Map/Misc (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 VTd/Memory Map/Misc

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

80:05.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 IIO RAS (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 IIO RAS

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

80:05.4 PIC: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 IOAPIC (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [IO(X)-APIC])

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 IOAPIC

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Memory at fbf20000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [44] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [e0] Power Management version 3

82:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82599ES 10-Gigabit SFI/SFP+ Network Connection (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Ethernet Server Adapter X520-2

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 56

   Memory at fb880000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=512K]

   I/O ports at f020 [size=32]

   Memory at fb904000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Expansion ROM at fba80000 [disabled] [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=64 Masked-

   Capabilities: [a0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 90-e2-ba-ff-ff-83-4b-00

   Capabilities: [150] Alternative Routing-ID Interpretation (ARI)

   Capabilities: [160] Single Root I/O Virtualization (SR-IOV)

   Kernel driver in use: ixgbe

82:00.1 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82599ES 10-Gigabit SFI/SFP+ Network Connection (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Ethernet Server Adapter X520-2

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 60

   Memory at fb800000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=512K]

   I/O ports at f000 [size=32]

   Memory at fb900000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Expansion ROM at fba00000 [disabled] [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=64 Masked-

   Capabilities: [a0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 90-e2-ba-ff-ff-83-4b-00

   Capabilities: [150] Alternative Routing-ID Interpretation (ARI)

   Capabilities: [160] Single Root I/O Virtualization (SR-IOV)

   Kernel driver in use: ixgbe

ff:08.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 QPI Link 0 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 QPI Link 0

   Flags: fast devsel

ff:09.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 QPI Link 1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 QPI Link 1

   Flags: fast devsel

ff:0a.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Power Control Unit 0 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Power Control Unit 0

   Flags: fast devsel

ff:0a.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Power Control Unit 1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Power Control Unit 1

   Flags: fast devsel

ff:0a.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Power Control Unit 2 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Power Control Unit 2

   Flags: fast devsel

ff:0a.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Power Control Unit 3 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Power Control Unit 3

   Flags: fast devsel

ff:0b.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 UBOX Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 UBOX Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

ff:0b.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 UBOX Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 UBOX Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

ff:0c.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

ff:0c.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

ff:0c.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

ff:0c.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

ff:0c.4 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

ff:0d.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

ff:0d.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

ff:0d.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

ff:0d.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

ff:0d.4 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

ff:0e.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Home Agent 0 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Home Agent 0

   Flags: fast devsel

ff:0e.1 Performance counters: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Home Agent 0 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Home Agent 0

   Flags: fast devsel

   Kernel driver in use: ivt_uncore

ff:0f.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Target Address/Thermal Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Target Address/Thermal Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

ff:0f.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 RAS Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 RAS Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

ff:0f.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel Target Address Decoder Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel Target Address Decoder Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

ff:0f.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel Target Address Decoder Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel Target Address Decoder Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

ff:0f.4 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel Target Address Decoder Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel Target Address Decoder Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

ff:0f.5 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel Target Address Decoder Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel Target Address Decoder Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

ff:10.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0-3 Thermal Control 0 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0-3 Thermal Control 0

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Kernel driver in use: ivt_uncore

ff:10.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0-3 Thermal Control 1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0-3 Thermal Control 1

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Kernel driver in use: ivt_uncore

ff:10.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0-3 ERROR Registers 0 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0-3 ERROR Registers 0

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

ff:10.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0-3 ERROR Registers 1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0-3 ERROR Registers 1

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

ff:10.4 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0-3 Thermal Control 2 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0-3 Thermal Control 2

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Kernel driver in use: ivt_uncore

ff:10.5 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0-3 Thermal Control 3 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0-3 Thermal Control 3

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Kernel driver in use: ivt_uncore

ff:10.6 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0-3 ERROR Registers 2 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0-3 ERROR Registers 2

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

ff:10.7 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0-3 ERROR Registers 3 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0-3 ERROR Registers 3

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

ff:13.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 R2PCIe (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 R2PCIe

   Flags: fast devsel

ff:13.1 Performance counters: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 R2PCIe (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 R2PCIe

   Flags: fast devsel

   Kernel driver in use: ivt_uncore

ff:13.4 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 QPI Ring Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 QPI Ring Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

ff:13.5 Performance counters: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 QPI Ring Performance Ring Monitoring (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 QPI Ring Performance Ring Monitoring

   Flags: fast devsel

   Kernel driver in use: ivt_uncore

ff:16.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 System Address Decoder (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 System Address Decoder

   Flags: fast devsel

ff:16.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Broadcast Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Broadcast Registers

   Flags: fast devsel

ff:16.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Broadcast Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Broadcast Registers

   Flags: fast devsel
```

----------

## 1clue

@Zentoo,

That's a really informative post.  Thank you.

Just out of curiosity I ran your benchmark on 3 of my pieces of hardware:

Raspberry Pi model B:  3.55 MiB/s

4-core i7 920: 300MiB/s

8-core atom c2758: 319MiB/s

I'm astonished that a raspberry pi is within two orders of magnitude of my i7.

I'm surprised that my c2758 (the supermicro board I got) is faster, but that's because I didn't think the hardware compression was enabled.  I need to try an encryption test between these boxes.

----------

## Zentoo

 *1clue wrote:*   

> @Zentoo,
> 
> That's a really informative post.  Thank you.
> 
> Just out of curiosity I ran your benchmark on 3 of my pieces of hardware:
> ...

 

I'm not so surprised about the Raspberry score, it should have a little memory bandwidth with bad write speed.

EDIT: Reference: http://www.admin-magazine.com/HPC/Articles/Finding-Memory-Bottlenecks-with-Stream

At contrary I'm pleasantly surprised about the 8-core atom performance.

To add to your list:

6-core i7 990x @4.2Ghz: 780 MiB/s

2-core i7 5600U @3Ghz: 245 MiB/s

----------

## 1clue

The atom is significantly slower than the i7 with tasks like compiling.  An atom is in no way an i7, but clearly the hardware compression features of the chip make up the difference for this test.

Reading up on aespipe later, will try to add an encryption element to this test.

----------

## 1clue

mid-2009 MacBook Pro running OS X 10.9.5: 57.1 MiB/s.

This is all the hardware I can afford to peg to 100% work load.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> SAS Disks make more IOPS than SATA disk, in many ways IOPS is a bottleneck of I\O speed and affects even on operating systems IO schedulers and many functions those work with information on a hard drive.  So if you want to use sata disk - use it.
> 
> SATA != SAS, noob.

 

low two turtles compared to ssd, and that compared to ssd with 4 pcie express lanes.

regardless, i agree with the topic posters above, for bigger space plain sata hdd on sas controller.

----------

## TigerJr

 *tw04l124 wrote:*   

>  *TigerJr wrote:*   SAS Disks make more IOPS than SATA disk, in many ways IOPS is a bottleneck of I\O speed and affects even on operating systems IO schedulers and many functions those work with information on a hard drive.  So if you want to use sata disk - use it.
> 
> SATA != SAS, noob. 
> 
> low two turtles compared to ssd, and that compared to ssd with 4 pcie express lanes.
> ...

 

You can compare SATA bus with PCI-E bus, but not SSD disks with SATA\SAS bus

----------

